
Show HN: Get Worm – Help a Startup startup and let them love you back - vinnybhaskar
https://getworm.com
======
vinnybhaskar
Like most of you here, we too are a bit of early adopters and always on a
lookout for the latest products and services. So we created a platform which
lets early adopters discover new startups, join them early and get exclusive
rewards. And after the saying "early bird gets the worm" we named it "Get
Worm"

We've hit around 400 startups and 2000 users so far, and would love to hear
feedback from the HN community on how can we make this platform better. What
do you think?

~~~
J_Darnley
> how can we make this platform better

Show a message, any message, even "enable javascript or fuck off", instead of
a blank page.

~~~
vinnybhaskar
Thanks for bringing this up. We did not anticipate users with Javascript
switched off. Even though the site will not be funtional without JS, we
certainly can show a message.

